
Minimalistic reminder tool written in go - holiwud
https://github.com/daubaris/Rem
======
holiwud
Aimed for people spending a lot of their time in CLI and having a lot of
important tasks to do. Wrote it for myself but maybe someone else can find it
useful also.

